# Plastic Lure bodies



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get unpainted plastic lure bodies that are not the same old, same old? All the ones on the internet are the same whether they're from Barlow's, Netcraft, etc.
I don't like wood bodies, I don't have the space or investment to melt plastic and craft my own. I always wondered why these lure bodies are unrealistic... when I want a shad lure, I want it to look like a shad including the body shape. Sadly, you have to pay 10-18 bucks each to get a realistic shad lure so I'd rather buy and paint my own and piece them together. I'm looking for panfish shapes, bass shapes, and shad shapes... can anyone help me find a place or am I just S.O.L.?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Well you are getting on the edge of a very addictive thing. The other thing are casting resins. They are a two part liquid that is mixed 50/50 and sets in 3 minutes. You can make many many lures. Butt............ you have to make a mold first. 

You have to make a proto body first to cast a mold of it. The whole thing starts to complicated from here. It is not cheap either. To make the mold I use RTV silicone that is over 100 bucks a gallon. Mr. Husky has showed me ways to make molds without using RTV. For instance....... Bondo is an example. You need to get mold release when using this as your main mold. I have seen people us 100&#37; silicone from the hardware store also. You just have to make sure it sets 100 percent first . Rtv silicone is the best because nothing sticks to it and you don't have to use a mold release. From one gallon of RtV you can make 20 molds of lures. They do sell smaller sizes also.

http://www.hobbysilicone.com/

The other thing that I battle with is resin sinks. Then you get into adding additives to the resins to make the body start to float. These are called Microballons. During the heat of the reaction of the 2 part mixture setting the ballons expand creating air cells in the body. Thus making the body float. Down the line you can adjust the mixtures to make a suspending body if you choose. 

http://www.shopmaninc.com/fillers.html

There are kits you can buy that have a little bit of everything you need to make a silicone mold and cast a shape. The only thing not included is the microballons. I got my first kit for the local hobby store and it was made by a company called Alumilite

http://www.alumilite.com/

Many many other suppliers of resins and moldmaking materials here is another good one also

http://www.dascarplastics.com/

I did do a thread a while back with my experiment with the resins it was called "Pandora's box" that may help also. I am no expert on this but I have learned alot in the past year. Mr. Husky has been doing this much longer than myself and has helped me a ton.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=83322&page=2&highlight=Pandora's

You still may want to consider those plastic bodies but put and super realistic paint job on them! LOL The resins can become a money pit very very fast. 

John


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Mike Vann sells a line of plastic bodies and might have what your looking for, plus he is a good guy to deal with.

http://stores.vanndalizer.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys, it looks like vanndalizer.com has some great shad and panfish shapes. If I can get my hands on a realistic baby bass shape I'll be set! If anyone else has any places for me to check out, keep 'em coming!
I would love to make my own from the ground up, the problem is I live in a small apartment so melting and pouring plastic isn't really conducive to the surroundings here. 
I was just on a fishing trip the other day and went to a tackle shop and saw a nice shad crankbait, picked it up and looked at the $18.99 price tag and promptly put it back down and thought about a better way. Addictive or not, this was my answer... besides, there are far worse things out there a man can be addicted to.


----------

